# Why do mullet jump?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone know the reason?? Out here in the kayak and they are jumping all around me and it got me wondering?

Maybe it's like us diving? Lol I wonder if they need a certification?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

To avoid predators or things perceived as predators.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I say to shake off parasite. Also they are the only fish with a gizzard which means they are part bird.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpn35qdfz0c&sns=em


Bahahahahaha classic


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Bahahahahaha classic


...X2


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> To avoid predators or things perceived as predators.


Yeah, probably the #1 reason, but others are:
- playing fish tag
- seeing how long they can hold their breath out of water
- drying off
- porpoising contests
- catching a quick tan
- trying to see what the coast looks like ahead
- ...and playing "swear the queer in the kayak"  (just kidding..couldn't resist)
- I'm sure there are other valid reasons that I have not mentioned  :whistling:


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I read online after I posted this that they do it to let the rest of the school know they are there..... Oh well, every article I read said something different.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

They re jealous of their cousins the Flying fish.:shifty: Cause if somethings after them, They Fly ! They practice a lot.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the truth is no one knows for sure.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

They are playing Marco Polo. God, I hate that game.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mama says mullet jump because they're happy


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Wes Rozier's Father and my dear old Grand Dad told me almost 40 years ago that mullet jump to aid in digestion (among other things like avoiding predators, ect). Like mentioned before they have a gizzard. We used to eat mullet gizzards, and when cleaning them, they have a cartilage like membrane on the inside that always had to be trimmed out before cooking them. In this 1/16th inch membrane the cartilage held fine and course white beach sand. The algae that they eat would pass through the gizzard and the jumping was supposed to (as I was told) help break this down what ever they injected to a more agreeable digestible mush for their system to handle. Sounds strange as hell, but makes sense to me, so I put that quandary on a shelf many years and just accepted that explanation. 

Next time you catch a fresh mullet, when gutting them, check out that gizzard story. You will see, as I have about the cartilage, and the sandy course material. Once you clean it out and trim it, fry one up. It's been many years since I had one but always remember them being great... By the way, we used to eat fried mullet hearts toooooooooooo, Yummm.... 

As you read this keep in mind that I am from an era when you could drive your buggy down Johnson’s Beach, camp the whole weekend anywhere you pleased, build a big bonfire with driftwood and put out your gill net to feed the family.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nextstep said:


> the truth is no one knows for sure.


 


Oh, You Know..........................Your just not gonna tell the Rest of us!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree with a Mullet being a bird. My grandpa told me that years,ago, so it has to be true.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

a mullet builds up a lot of gas. upon releasing the gas" farting" it acts as a "turbo", causing the mullet to gain extra propulsion, therefor launching it out of the water.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

They just run out of water.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

bigone said:


> Mama says mullet jump because they're happy


Correct At least that what people in south fla told me years ago


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You will never know the answer to your Question.:no: Does it really matter? :no:they have been doing it for as long as I remember. There having fun or they wouldn't still be doing it.:001_huh: Next time you see one just ask him or her what the hell are you always jumping for.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JWeeks (Aug 14, 2013)

I've heard that they jump to find food. They are vegitarians and bottom feeders so they jump the stir up the sand and sediment looking for food. I hear it helps with finding some reds as well. The reds will come in after the mullet and eat small crabs or whatever else is oncovered by the mullet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mullet jump so they can see where they're going.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

They have a itch they can't reach, that's why they land on there side!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The jump simply because they can.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Mullet jump so they can see where they're going.


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I once asked a mullet and he said they jump when they are horney.
He said the one that jumps the highest with the most hang time gets the prettiest girl mullet.
It is kinda. Like the question of whether Love Bugs are really in love, or are they doing it because it feels good?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mullet jump because their butts and balls itch.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

So they can see were they are going!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpn35qdfz0c&sns=em


This is still the best answer ... Jus sayin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Same reason dogs lick.....well, nevermind! cause they can?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why mullet jump*

this is from my fishing book of fishs book. Mullet jump to help force food thru their gizzard to help digest their food


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That's actually pretty interesting. I never considered that.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> this is from my fishing book of fishs book. Mullet jump to help force food thru their gizzard to help digest their food


Which explains why when in salt water they're at they're best.
The farther up the river the more they taste like mud.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> this is from my fishing book of fishs book. Mullet jump to help force food thru their gizzard to help digest their food


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Evileye (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm having some for dinner tonight, I'll ask.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jim t said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBvAY244fn0
> 
> Jim


Just before that "oh shit!" moment when the bull shark busts through the bait.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

some of you are some sic bitches.


----------

